# Framing For a Drywall Ceiling:



## tomtoolman12345 (Mar 7, 2008)

I am working at a house back in my town. The house is about 120 years old. They have a louvered ceiling right now and want to take it down to put sheetrock up. The only problem that exists is the ceiling joists that run 24 inches on center are at all different heights. So basically if you were going to put sheetrock right up against them, then the ceiling would look like a roller coaster. Even if I shim out the furring strips, it still will not be enough. If there is any suggestions please feel free to email me. [email protected]


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Tom:
I don't know how much variation you have but you could try nailing new 2 X 4s across the old joists to pull them in line. If it is more severe than that you could use some spacers to level them out. Use a water level to find the desired height.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Mar 8, 2008)

Tom, unless you enjoy recieving spam you should never post your email address in a forum or any public place. Better to use the private messages system provided by the forum.


----------



## triple D (Mar 8, 2008)

I have seen your situation before it seems. You might have good luck simply sistering your existing framing. Perhaps a new 2x4, screwed to the side of old ones, and held down to a level string line run across the room at lowest point of ceilings. Hope this helps you, good luck......


----------



## handyguys (Mar 10, 2008)

I would argue that it depends on the variation. Pull a string across. 1/4" variation from joist to joist will not show. If greater than 1/4", give or take, using the 2x furring perpendicular will even out further. If its severe then sistering out to a common level sounds like a good plan.


----------

